# Edge Pro Knock-Offs



## Culverin (Jun 25, 2015)

I had a plastic one previously.
It worked pretty well. The stones it came with seemed adequate.
However I didn't like the idea it was made of plastic. It also had a tendency to move around on the table.
I'm surprised people are willing to buy it a full price with it made of plastic.

Anyways, just encountered this.







Seems like my Chinese brethren reversed engineered the Edge Pro, but made it out of stainless.
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/OPEN...ning-Fix-Fixed-Angle-with/2033644950.html?s=p


And it's got a front plate to sharpen scissors.
And, holes for mounting to a solid surface.


Not that I'm buying it.
But it's some pretty interesting improvements they made.

Just thought I'd like you guys know.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jun 25, 2015)

No thanks.


----------



## clintonior (Jul 16, 2015)

Looks nice . I have the plastic knock off my fine stone fell off the plastic mounting plate. This too shows a plastic mounting plate. To much flex IMO thats a flaw'd area of these. I only drag it out to re profile.


----------



## bkdc (Jul 16, 2015)

Oh if they would only make a Wicked Edge knockoff.


----------



## Tall Dark and Swarfy (Jul 16, 2015)

...then what? You could sharpen your Spyderco knock-off?

No matter what side forumites are on in the sharpening jig debate, we should all agree that theft of intellectual property is not cool. Plus, the substandard materials and workmanship found in the knock-offs damage the brand name of the originals as demonstrated in Culverin's original post.


----------



## Culverin (Jul 19, 2015)

I'm not taking sides on the sharpening jig debate.
and I'm not advocating this knock-off product.

I did however want to point out that this simple design seems to be a huge improvement.
Even more-so how the "knock-off" seems to be addressing issues across the board.

- Using all metal construction.
- Goes from cheap dollar-store suction cups, jumps right past a suction base goes straight to a screw mounting holes to attach to a secure surface.
- With a simple option to for scissors (The Edge Pro scissor attachment only works on the Pro model and costs $135! :bigeek: )
- Larger more ergonomic handle.
- Wingnuts to move stone attachment point away from the handle knob.


I find it rather interesting how it's taken the original design and started on some much smarter, much needed improvements.
As somebody who has an interest in industrial design,
Dare I say that it looks like a better design than the Edge Pro "Professional Model"?

Ignoring the price,
Ignoring whether it's the original or knock-off,
I just think this is just flat-out a better design.


----------



## Tall Dark and Swarfy (Jul 19, 2015)

Culverin<> The item you posted seems like a unique design. 

I was talking about the pure knock-offs like the plastic one you encountered. The EP might be plastic, might be nylon, but it is super solid. A knock-off made of regular plastic might taint people's impression of EP construction. 

For any of these jigs I have found that using a Heim joint provides easier setup and better results than the offset mechanism used by EP or this one here. Check out some of the improvements made by a gentleman named MadRookie on some of the knife forums. He is an EP master. 

Have a great weekend!

Cheers,

Rick


----------



## Bolek (Jul 20, 2015)

Usualy you get what you pay for. Aliexpers.com is an exception : you get less than you pay for
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/22719-newer-buy-stones-from-aliexpress


----------



## havox07 (Jul 20, 2015)

Unfortunately very true. The odd time you can get something that is pretty decent but most of the time if it ends up crap its just a loss.


----------



## chinacats (Jul 20, 2015)

Tall Dark and Swarfy said:


> He is an EP master.



ROFL, thanks man I needed a laugh to get my day rolling and this certainly is one of the best I've had in a few days:laugh:


----------



## Tall Dark and Swarfy (Jul 20, 2015)

Laugh away brochacho, but his edges are gorgeous.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jul 20, 2015)

How does he keep his angles from changing the bevels at the tips?


----------



## rick_english (Jul 20, 2015)

ThEoRy said:


> How does he keep his angles from changing the bevels at the tips?



Move the blade as you're sharpening it, and the angle stays constant.


----------



## chinacats (Jul 20, 2015)

Tall Dark and Swarfy said:


> Laugh away brochacho, but his edges are gorgeous.



I'm not looking for gorgeous edges (or finishes for that matter), just care how it cuts and edge pro edges won't hold up over time...to each his/her own, glad he's happy.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jul 20, 2015)

When talking about the benefits of an EP I can't help but think of the song

The wheels on the bus go round and round
Round and round
Round and round
The wheels on the bus go round and round
All though the town


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jul 20, 2015)

rick_english said:


> Move the blade as you're sharpening it, and the angle stays constant.



That's the problem. If the angle is kept constant in relation to the side of the blade, this is what happens to the tip:


----------



## ThEoRy (Jul 20, 2015)

rick_english said:


> Move the blade as you're sharpening it, and the angle stays constant.



That's what the problem is.




Pensacola Tiger said:


> That's the problem. If the angle is kept constant in relation to the side of the blade, this is what happens to the tip:
> 
> View attachment 28311



Exactly.


----------



## Lizzardborn (Jul 23, 2015)

Can you elaborate why this is a bad thing? That way you are getting thinner tip than otherwise.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jul 23, 2015)

Lizzard, You'll eventually form what is called a birds beak at the tip, because when sharpening tips on the EP, it's hard to follow the profile of the knife unless you lower the handle a lot. Even then, with longer knives, the handle would have to be hanging of the table so that the tip would be perpendicular to the stone. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jul 23, 2015)

Also makes the tip weaker or more fragile.


----------



## gic (Jul 24, 2015)

I started with an edge pro and I still use it occasionally for certain specialized things. In particular, if I am resetting the angle and being totally anal about getting the new angle where I want it to be, you really can't beat an edge pro.

I've gotten OK with stones so I am reasonably good at feeling where the angle is (and there is always the magic marker trick). So, if I am doing maintenance on a knife and not messing with existing angles, I don't need or want to use my edge pro for that. But when refurbishing say an old forgie or any knife where I am dropping the angle down, you really can't beat an edge pro. But of course I only do the starting steps on the edge pro, cause I like using stones and, as some of the posters say, tips can be a problem 

MY steps to retune a knife to a new bevel angle are usually:

Thin on stones
Set new bevel angle to what I want with edge pro
Refine that edge with stones until I am a happy camper
Strop on one micron sprayed balsa wood


----------



## rick alen (Jul 26, 2015)

bkdc said:


> Oh if they would only make a Wicked Edge knockoff.



It's really too small for anything much larger than a folder. I designed a similar unit with a much better [steel] clamp, but the big difference is that it is 2' high. You could get any angle you want, and there wouldn't be much angle change there going from one end to the other. Foot-long strops no problem either. One of these days I'll get around to having the necessary parts machined, or be back in a place where I either have access to the machine shop or guys who'll do government work cheap.


Rick


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 27, 2015)

Tall Dark and Swarfy said:


> Check out some of the improvements made by a gentleman named MadRookie on some of the knife forums. He is an EP master.



Sorry but you must have the wrong guy here if you're calling MadRookie a gentleman, can't be the same guy I know.

EP master? Yeah you've definitely got the wrong guy. :lol2:


----------



## nutmeg (Aug 3, 2015)

I got the real Edge pro and the Chinese one. The Chinese one is barely unusable.


----------



## nutmeg (Aug 3, 2015)

At least I wouldn t try it with my favourite knife


----------

